# Multiplexmechanismen



## mahadi (23. Okt 2012)

Hallo leute kann jemandem mir helfen,wie kann ich das synchrone Zeitmultiplexverfahren,asynchrone Zeitmultiplexverfahren und das Codemultiplexverfahren emulieren kann?????
danke schön leute.


----------



## Lumaraf (23. Okt 2012)

Ich glaube du wirfst da ein paar Sachen durcheinander die so nix miteinander zu tun haben. HTTP wird im OSI-Layer 7 verarbeitet. Die von die angesprochenen Multiplexingverfahren können aber nur auf OSI-Layer 1 angewendet werden da alle höheren Ebenen nichts mehr mit der Signalübertragung zu tun haben.


----------



## mahadi (23. Okt 2012)

hallo,
ich hab aus versehen http  geklickt .klar das alles geschieht im ersten schicht medium.
hast du ein idee wie ich mein  code anfange?


----------



## Empire Phoenix (23. Okt 2012)

Emulieren so im sinne als veranschaulichung? Aka bessers powerpoint?
Emulieren so im sinne von Netzwerkemulation? Aka nc3?
Emulation so im sinne von testDaten ins netzwerk schicken?


----------



## mahadi (23. Okt 2012)

Emulation so im sinne von testDaten ins netzwerk schicken.
schauen sie bitte im Anhang


----------



## Empire Phoenix (23. Okt 2012)

erstmal nen sender dummy und nen empfänger dummy schreiben erstmal (String getDataToSend bzw reciveData(String

im wensentlich das ganze mit einer while(true) schleife machen, die dann je nach algorithmus entscheidet von wem getDataToSend aufgerufen wird und bei wem reciveData aufgerufen werden muss. 

Dann bei synchronen zb über system.currentTime in millies einfach durcheiern (zb durch tausend modulus anzahl sender) dann würde jeder eine sekunde zeit bekommen. Auf empfänger seite auf ähnliche mehtode bestimmen wer die daten bekommt.

Beim sychronen halt noch die di vorweg mitschicken wenn die sich ändert, kann man ja durch steurzeichen erkennbar machen . zb wenn ein A kommt kommt danach die nue eid, da der rest nur zahlen sind einfach festzustellen.

Beim codemultiplex 

1 will 1 senden 1
2 will 2 senden 2
3 will 3 senden 4 
-> wir senden eine 7


----------



## maki (23. Okt 2012)

*verschoben*


----------



## mahadi (23. Okt 2012)

danke empire phonix  ich wird deine tipps umsetzen


----------

